

Ask HN: Why is CPC for B2B ads so low? - ig88th


======
ig88th
[http://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2014/09/23/ppc-
for-b2b-sof...](http://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2014/09/23/ppc-
for-b2b-software-companies)

[http://www.wordstream.com/articles/most-expensive-
keywords](http://www.wordstream.com/articles/most-expensive-keywords)

These are the two main links I am going by.

